# Top Ten Worst Ufc Fighters



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I am an illustrator and designer and am looking to do a series of portraits of the worst UFC fighters (but also who are visually interesting as well) - any good suggestions? My first piece will probably be Art Jimmerson from UFC 1 but I need many more.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Visually interesting? As in ugly?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Kalib "The Runaway" Starnes


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

*worst MMA fighters of all time*

Haha - I've been looking on the internet and may have to include other organizations fighters as well. They can be ugly, but don't have to do. I'd like to list their stats as well and a terrible record can't hurt (for example, Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek - 0-10-0 record, who I just learned about but cannot find any pictures of and am not sure if he actually exists...).

Here is the list I have compiled so far and need to weed though - please let me know who is worthy of this series

Emmanuel Yarborough

Kenneth Allen

Mike Suttles

Shannon "The Cannon" Ritch

Paul "Hands of Stone" Jenkins

Brandon Quigley

Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek

Ansar Chalangov

Bob Sapp


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well they don't exactly have bad records or are particularly ugly, but I always thought that Cheik Kongo is a pretty interesting looking chap, as is Brock. Some of the hairy heavy weight dudes from the early days too.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Andy Wang


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Clay Guida


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

The only problem with Clay Guida is that while he is visually interesting he is obviously a very very good fighter and I'm trying to showcase the lesser known not so skilled MMA guys. I'm officially adding Tank Abbott to the list with his excellent 10-14-0 record.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Clay Guida'as older brother, Jason Guida is ugly, fat, and he sucks. His record is 17-20.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Wes "The Dumbass" Sims....


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

bryangbrown said:


> The only problem with Clay Guida is that while he is visually interesting he is obviously a very very good fighter and I'm trying to showcase the lesser known not so skilled MMA guys. I'm officially adding Tank Abbott to the list with his excellent 10-14-0 record.


Ah dont hate on Tank. He was a good old fashioned brawler. Now he's just old.

Had to love it on one of his cage rage fights, he got beat by ref stoppage due to unanswered strikes. within a few seconds he was on his feet guzzling down a beer!

He's just a big dude who loves to fight

But feel free to add Mustapha Al Turk to your list.

And also if anyone knows his name, theres a real odd looking guy on ultimate knockouts 2 vs Mark Kerr. . .


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Houston Alexander - all he can do is KO. He might be the only guy in the UFC with a worse ground game than Kongo.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

lol yer houston alexander is pretty lame


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ugliest dude in the UFC, Scott Ferrozo. Dude looked like a tub of lard.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugliest guy in the UFC is definetely Jardine. Dude looks like he fell off the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down..


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe Riggs. Terrible and his face looks like an armpit.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ugliest dude in the UFC, Scott Ferrozo. Dude looked like a tub of lard.


YES. This guy had a HUGE attitude, and had nothing to back it up with really. He was a major fatty and he always had a layer of bacon grease on his hairy body. There were worse fighters than him, but not many with the same sucky/cocky ratio. < hehe, see what I did there.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Nobody who has a win in the UFC should be considered in the "worst fighter" catogory. There are plenty of fighters from the only days who only had one MMA fight (in the UFC) that should be included.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

as much as i love him, ugly guy has to be Cabbage Correira.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Kimbo Slice.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Pleas add Neil Grove. I went to UFC 95, this guy is 6"6 and all he did in the fight was sit down and get knee bared by some midget 6" dude. I was not impressed by his performance. 

Or you could do Jason Thacker.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

pipe said:


> Pleas add Neil Grove. I went to UFC 95, this guy is 6"6 and all he did in the fight was sit down and get knee bared by some midget 6" dude. I was not impressed by his performance.
> 
> Or you could do Jason Thacker.


His UFC debut may not have impressed, but in this guy's Cage Rage matches, he was an absolute animal. Every single one of his wins came from (T)KO. His match with Robert ''Buzz'' Berry (you know, the unknown guy who recently knocked out Big Ken Shamrock?) was absolutely amazing. They were both gassed by the end of the first round, and Berry retired from the fight due to exhaustion. Just so you know this informaion, because you should REALLY see this guy's Cage Rage matches before you make a judgement on him....


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Guy said:


> Ugliest guy in the UFC is definetely Jardine. Dude looks like he fell off the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down..


yha him and wandy are ugly mother f***ers

their stare down in that fight looked like the alien vs predator stare down. do a picture of that.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

bryangbrown said:


> Haha - I've been looking on the internet and may have to include other organizations fighters as well. They can be ugly, but don't have to do. I'd like to list their stats as well and a terrible record can't hurt (for example, Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek - 0-10-0 record, who I just learned about but cannot find any pictures of and am not sure if he actually exists...).
> 
> Here is the list I have compiled so far and need to weed though - please let me know who is worthy of this series
> 
> ...


please explain


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Tank Abbot has the most losses in the UFC (10 I believe) and Chris Lytle is second (9 losses). As far as actual skill wise, no one really stands out in my mind.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Pete sell. I love the guy but yeah. sorry if someone said this already.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

he wants worst UFC fighters guys. i doubt he meant tuf runner-ups and bob sapp. I have 2 suggestions first : Fred Ettish and Elvis Sinosic


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i can't believe nobody has mentioned Dan Evensen.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bryangbrown said:


> Haha - I've been looking on the internet and may have to include other organizations fighters as well. They can be ugly, but don't have to do. I'd like to list their stats as well and a terrible record can't hurt (for example, Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek - 0-10-0 record, who I just learned about but cannot find any pictures of and am not sure if he actually exists...).
> 
> Here is the list I have compiled so far and need to weed though - please let me know who is worthy of this series
> 
> ...


 You forgot Fred Etish


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Ah dont hate on Tank. He was a good old fashioned brawler. Now he's just old.
> 
> Had to love it on one of his cage rage fights, he got beat by ref stoppage due to unanswered strikes. within a few seconds he was on his feet guzzling down a beer!
> 
> ...


 That guys name was Greg stott he was supposed to be a super dangerous army ranger LOL


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Kalib Starnes!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fighters who have been in the UFC who are visually interesting, 

My top 5 recomendations would be,

Clay Guida, Jeff Monson, Keith Jardine, Kevin Randleman and Bas Rutten. They may not be the uggliest but each is very identifiable and unique and quite ugly as well.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What about Mikey?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Burnette, Damn, cant believe I missed him


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

haha this thread is awesome -- I forgot about some of these bums lol nahhh I have respect for any athlete but still an entertaining thread nonetheless.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ken Shamrock! Has a good losing record and the sideburns he had once was mesmerizing!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

A few more

Colin Robinson
Samy Schiavo
Pat Healy
Edilberto Crocota
Andy Wang
Ross Pointon
Bill Mahood


----------



## SandblastedSkin (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are still considering fighters from other organizations still, give Johnathan Ivey a chance. http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Johnathan-Ivey-2100 At the very least, he's lost to the likes of Ricco Rodriguez, Sam Hoger, Dan Severn, and even Jeremy Horn, all while looking like a total slob trying to capture a purse in hopes of financing a future bypass surgery.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Burnett, Damn, cant believe I missed him


:thumbsup: it's cool man, totally.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I do agree that even the worst dude in the UFC is still bad ass for getting into the octagon in the first place. Win or lose, they're putting it on the line. Thanks for all of the suggestions guys - I will definitely post the work as I develop it - though I think I'll be going in a slightly different direction now instead of showing the worst fighters of MMA.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

arent you the guy who did the comic? hows that shit comin man?


Elvis sinosic is pretty bad and also visually interesting.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got respect for Elvis - though I thought "the King of Rock and Rumble" was pretty lame. Why not just call yourself Elvis "The King" Sinosic? Sounds way cooler - let's start a poll damnit.

By the way, everyone still needs to check out my comic First Fight which will be on sale soon:

http://www.comicspace.com/bryan_g_b...rom=/taglist.php?type=comic&tag=bryan+g+brown


----------



## goodink (Jul 10, 2009)

How about Sean Gannon?

He was the cop that beat up Kimbo and then the UFC gave him a fight where he got beat up.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bryangbrown said:


> Haha - I've been looking on the internet and may have to include other organizations fighters as well. They can be ugly, but don't have to do. I'd like to list their stats as well and a terrible record can't hurt (for example, Joseph "The Ho Bag" Bochenek - 0-10-0 record, who I just learned about but cannot find any pictures of and am not sure if he actually exists...).
> 
> Here is the list I have compiled so far and need to weed though - please let me know who is worthy of this series
> 
> ...


jonathan goulet and dave menne do not belong on that list imho. both guys are not terrible fighters, hell menne held the MW title at one point.

got a perfect addition to your list tho, scott blevins. the guy is 0-10-0 and was recently arrested for child molestation. plus he is really funny looking.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

Joe Son from UFC 4. He was also terrible with a record of 0-4.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sinosic is the man  Probably the best fighter that always loses.. if that makes sense.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

elessarcif said:


> Joe Son from UFC 4. He was also terrible with a record of 0-4.


and he pistol whipped and gang raped a chick on christmas eve in 1990. what a winner!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd say Joe Son is a shoe-in.


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

HexRei said:


> and he pistol whipped and gang raped a chick on christmas eve in 1990. what a winner!


Oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> and he pistol whipped and gang raped a chick on christmas eve in 1990. what a winner!


I thought Joe son was impotent after what keith Hackney did to him lol


----------



## elessarcif (Jul 12, 2009)

jcal said:


> I thought Joe son was impotent after what keith Hackney did to him lol


LOL man UFC was such a circus when they started.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate all the feedback and realize that there are just too many cool looking fighters - bad and good so I will be doing a series called MONSTERS OF MMA. It's gonna be good, but first I have to finish a Punch Out piece that I'm doing for a Gallery show dedicated to video games. Once it's done - I will be sure to post it.








Here's a piece that I just finished which is for a gallery show tonight dedicated to 8 Bit video games. Anyone in the Philadelphia area should definitely stop by. The Gallery is called Brave New Worlds and the address is 42 N. 2nd St. in Old City. We're having musical guest Dr. Octoroc and the event goes from 6pm-10pm.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely Joe Son. Apart from being famous for getting his balls smashed in, he used to wear a thong over his jockstrap and sometimes came in to his fights wearing eye-shadow. lol

Oh, and does anyone remember Fred Ettish? He only fought in the UFC once, supposedly after he volunteered backstage to be a last minute replacement. He looked like an accountant and fought like he was in a bad American martial arts movie from the 80's. Needless to say, he got completely smashed.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty funny - which UFC was that, Godzuki?

Also, check out the cover I just redid for my comic, First Fight which is all about my experience entering an MMA tournament for the first time.


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me also clarify that the list I put out near the beginning of this thread was merely a tally of the names people mentioned to me - I don't think Jeff Joslin or Dave Menne among other names belong anywhere near a "worst of MMA" category.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

bryangbrown said:


> Sounds pretty funny - which UFC was that, Godzuki?
> 
> Also, check out the cover I just redid for my comic, First Fight which is all about my experience entering an MMA tournament for the first time.


It was UFC 2, here's a link to watch it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwKPMEiiobk

He does karate chops, it's funny as hell (hai ya!) I've got to give Fred his props though, he stuck in there and took one hell of a beating.

Nice work on the comic, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Should remove Bob Sapp's name he's 10 - 5 - 1 theres much uglier records out there.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Devil_Bingo said:


> Should remove Bob Sapp's name he's 10 - 5 - 1 theres much uglier records out there.


oh yes there is : http://www.sherdog.com/stats/fightstats/worstrecords-ratio


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

*Matrix Fights1*

Hey guys - as seen on ads all over the place check out a poster I did for Matrix Fights who is having their first event in Philadelphia, February 27th - it's gonna be good.









http://bryangbrown.blogspot.com/


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think you mean worst MMA fighters......if you suck, generally you don't make it to the UFC.


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

Edith


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The only genuinely bad fighters I'v ever seen are..

Frank Lester- It's like they literally picked this guy from a bar and put him in the octagon.

Kalib Starnes- Never seen a fighter allow their opponent to taunt them, with such a gigantic opening, and not attack them.

And basically every heavyweight on TUF 10.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

James Thompson and his beautiful ear.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou bad sportsmanship, over hyped and just a plain failure.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> The only genuinely bad fighters I'v ever seen are..
> 
> Frank Lester- It's like they literally picked this guy from a bar and put him in the octagon.
> 
> ...


That isn't what happened?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> The only genuinely bad fighters I'v ever seen are..
> 
> Frank Lester- It's like they literally picked this guy from a bar and put him in the octagon.
> 
> ...



Kalib Starnes murdered Chris Leben and had a war with Alan Belcher, the dude is a warrior and broke his foot in that fight + was sick of the UFC.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Frank Lester
*Rob McDonald*
Wayne Weems


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tiki Ghosn Rampages top cheerleader.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Frank Lester. The guy's TUF story is hilarious. His opponent knocks himself out in his first fight. He gets dominated in his second fight. He then fights some douche bag Brit that quits for no apparent reason. Then he gets dominated again in his semi-final fight. Then for some god awful reason they bring him back for the finale and he gets dominated then. Guy is a joke.


----------



## xvanquish (Jul 30, 2009)

PETE SELL ugly weirdo helmet head and a shitty fighter to boot


----------



## Syko (Dec 9, 2009)

Moustapha Al Turk


----------



## bryangbrown (Jul 7, 2009)

What an ugly can of worms I've opened up with this thread...looking forward to the Matrix Fights event on February 27th in Philly - it will be a good mix of up and coming fighters to see


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So this is about the ugliest fighters AND the worst fighters? I thought it was just about the worst fighters.

I want to know who else is ugly and a shitty fighter as well.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Kalib Starnes murdered Chris Leben and had a war with Alan Belcher, the dude is a warrior and broke his foot in that fight + was sick of the UFC.


I realize that but he could of at least thrown a punch or something while Nate was doing the robot arm and running man. The opening was SO there. And I believe he was cut from the UFC, as in the UFC didn't want him.

And yes, ugliness is the main reason why fighters can't fight. True fact. Only pretty fighters do good.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I realize that but he could of at least thrown a punch or something while Nate was doing the robot arm and running man. The opening was SO there. And I believe he was cut from the UFC, as in the UFC didn't want him.
> 
> And yes, ugliness is the main reason why fighters can't fight. True fact. Only pretty fighters do good.



Worked for Huerta and Shogun. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> So this is about the ugliest fighters AND the worst fighters? I thought it was just about the worst fighters.
> 
> I want to know who else is ugly and a shitty fighter as well.


LOL!...Caol Uno (25-12) Phil Baroni (not for his looks but record) (13-12-0) Al Turk was mentioned as well. (6-5-0)


----------

